
Show HN: RepoCreator – GitHub Project Scaffolding as a Service - MicahZoltu
https://repocreator.zoltu.io/
======
MicahZoltu
I will try to monitor this news article and am happy to answer any questions
anyone has.

Please also feel free to use the feedback button on the page to report a bug
or request a feature. I developed this application mostly in a vacuum to
fulfill my own needs, so I'm sure I missed some basic features that are likely
obvious to other people.

------
glrx314
Does this tool only replace the magic string from the source code or will it
also replace directory names?

For example if I had a sub-folder in my project named
"magic_ProjectName_magic/src" will it prompt me to change the name of the sub-
folder?

~~~
MicahZoltu
It will replace strings in folder names, file names and in any text file (as
identified as text by GitHub).

You can see an example here:
[https://github.com/Zoltu/Templates.GradlePlugin.Groovy/tree/...](https://github.com/Zoltu/Templates.GradlePlugin.Groovy/tree/master/src/main/groovy/magic_group_name_magic)

In that case, both the folder name and the file name have magic strings in
them, so both will have a replacement prompt.

------
amjith
The site looks good. Landing page has good description about the tool.

I don't see many templates except that gradle one, do you have more or is that
yet to come?

~~~
MicahZoltu
I have written a handful of templates but only 3 are sponsored (which means
they show up for everyone) and only one has 2 favorites (the threshold for
something being considered "popular" right now).

This comment makes me realize that I should turn the "popular" threshold down
to 1 favorite so more things show up for new users until the application
starts getting some traffic.

Thanks for the feedback, I'll get that change pushed in a bit!

~~~
MicahZoltu
I have pushed the change. Once caches are refreshed you should see ~11
template repositories without having to search GitHub.

